# [OOC] Secret War



## Chauzu (Aug 11, 2008)

"Long ago there was a dwarven stronghold on the fringes of human civilization - a center of diplomacy and trade between the two races in a time when unity was fragile. It was called Stonefast.

“Then war with the orcs began. An orcish army attacked the outpost. Although Stonefast did not fall, only a few dwarves survived. They sealed their stronghold with dwarven stonecraft, and then they returned to their kingdom – supposedly leaving behind all of their treasures.

“Since then, Stonefast’s location has remained a mystery… at least until recently. Rumors have been circulating that the foothills into the Thunder Peaks houses these ancient ruins, and the wise wizard Zanzer Tem may have found the stronghold.”

Norman Firebeard combs his red beard with his fingers then takes out a stack of red Miners’ Union Cards from his dusty overcoat and hands one to each of you. “Take these. They outclass your present yellow cards and will be recognized by higher authorities. Zanzer Tem has requested the help of the Miners’ Union to find and explore Stonefast. Zanzer is wise in such history and has been devout in his search for such ruins, and since the wizard now runs the town guard of Thunderstone, he has offered sturdy replacements for digging the mines while you folk are gone. Zanzer will be waiting for you at the guardhouse on the east side of town.”

The old dwarf takes a swig of ale from the skin hanging at his waist then brushes the bubbles from the hairs under his nose. “Heh, now that Zanzer Tem has come to mind, my friend Alios has an errand to be done for him while on your way to the wizard’s guardhouse. You can find him in the market district – in a small shack next to Alduir’s Smithy. It’s not out of the way, and I’m sure it won’t be too taxing of a job for a group of sturdy dwarves such as yourselves.”

Firebeard turns around and commences with other business on the workbench behind him. He turns his head half-way and gives a final say with a smirk, “and as usual, I want you to report back to me by the end of the week. I am quite interested in Stonefast myself now.”

Come noon, you show up at the town market of Thunderstone to meet the merchant Alios who wanted an errand done for him. When you reach his shop the merchant smiles at you.  He hefts a four-foot-long lizard onto the counter. Around the beast’s neck is a leash, and over its head is a burlap sack. The merchant says, “Deliver this to Zanzer Tem and he’ll pay you fairly.”

He gives the lizard a shove and it flops onto the floor. As the merchant turns to other business, he issues a last warning. “No matter what, don’t take the sack off its head!”

_There are two ways to reach Zanzer’s guardhouse: If you follow the dark corridors of Thieves’ Alley, continue with section 2.

If you go through the crowded streets of Merchants’ Parkway, continue with section 3._

2. The lizard trots along at your heels like a well-trained dog, but it stops to poke it burlap-covered snout into every pile of garbage you pass. At one such stop, a group of unwashed children approach. They begin petting the lizard, asking why you have covered its head.

_If you chase the children off, continue with section 4.

If you explain that you were told to leave its head covered, continue with section 5._

3. The crowded streets of Merchants’ Parkway are no place for a 4-foot-long lizard with a bag over its head. The lizard keeps running into the people’s legs. People keep stepping on its tail. Finally, the lizard begins angrily clawing at the bag on its head.

_If you carry the lizard the rest of the way to Zanzer Tem’s, continue with section 6.

If you try Thieves’ Alley instead, continue with section 2._

4. “This lizard is no pet!” you say. “Go on! Leave it alone!”

The children don’t listen. One even rips the sack off the lizard’s head. Immediately, the beast clamps its jaws around the boy’s arm, and the youngster turns to stone!

His companions scatter. In the confusion that follows, the lizard bits its leash apart and disappears down the alley. You search for it for over an hour. The things really go bad – six town guards walk around the corner and grab your arms.

“You’re under arrest for keeping a dangerous animal,” they say.

_Continue with section 7._

5. “I don’t know why its head is covered,” you answer. “But the man who gave it to me warned me not to take the sack off.”

“Must be a basilisk,” says one of the children. “They’ll turn you to stone.”

The children let you continue on your way.

_Continue with section 6._

6. You reach Zanzer Tem’s guardhouse without any more trouble. Before you can knock, a black-haired wizard with a sharp goatee opens the door. “At last!” he says, eyeing the lizard. “Bring it inside.”

He leads the way into a small hallway, then fetches a gold piece from his pocket. “Here’s your payment,” he says. “A bright, shiny gold piece. Look how it glitters! Concentrate on the gold piece. You’re beginning to get very sleepy…”

As Zanzer speaks, your eyelids begin to droop. Before you know it, you’re asleep.

_Congratulations – you delivered the lizard, but it appears Zanzer has bigger plans for you!_

7. The guards tie your hands. “It’s Zanzer’s dungeon for you!”

*Well met, adventurers!*

This is a Forgotten Realms campaign which will be using 4e rules with 4e Realms. This is a long and adventurous campaign that I have paced over for a very long time. It was originally set in 3e Faerun, but the new Spellplague incident of 4e actually ties in very well with the storyline.

I am looking for at least 6 1st-level PCs that are willing to play a long game. Please post your character concepts, but take note that I will be favoring interesting characters. Here is some information to take note of while creating your characters:

*Race: *Dwarf. Your characters are members of the dwarven Miners’ Union based outside of Thunderstone, located in Cormyr.
*Class: *All classes are welcome. I am looking for a balanced party.
*Equipment: *Your characters have been captured, so assume you have no equipment as of now.
*Language:* I put more emphasis on language than most. There is no “common” language. Instead of common, you must choose one of the Faerun human languages. Your characters might not be able to speak to another character in this game if you don’t know that character’s language. I'll remind you that the human language of Cormyr is Chondathan. Race languages are still standard.
*Ability Scores: *I will be rolling them. Once I find my players I will give you your roll results and you can post your character’s stats. Don’t worry, I’m not going to allow you to have TERRIBLE results. 

In your submissions please include the following information:
Name, Class, Appearance, Background, and Personality.

Finally, if you have any questions, shoot away.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm definitely interested, I'll put together a Dwarven Warlock...


----------



## garyh (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm interested, too.  Question:  Will you allow the swordmage?  I figure there's enough on the Living FR preview to get started, and then the book comes out in a month or so.  If that's an option, I'll put something together!


----------



## Graf (Aug 11, 2008)

Chazu nice to see youve returned. There was a lot of interest in your fanning the flames game...
Was wondering how long it would take people to ask the "class question" - you should definitely address enther you'll be allowing the arfticer as well.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys. 



garyh said:


> I'm interested, too.  Question:  Will you allow the swordmage?  I figure there's enough on the Living FR preview to get started, and then the book comes out in a month or so.  If that's an option, I'll put something together!




Is there enough information on the swordmage to create one at 1st-level? If so, then yes of course you can play one.  Do you have any links to this information?



> Chazu nice to see youve returned. There was a lot of interest in your fanning the flames game...
> Was wondering how long it would take people to ask the "class question" - you should definitely address enther you'll be allowing the arfticer as well.




Thanks.  Really? It seemed to me that only a few people were interested in that game and weren't too excited about playing with 4e... hopefully that's changed! Anyhoo, do not worry - this is essentially the same game except with a different beginning!  So what's this "artificer"?


----------



## garyh (Aug 12, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Is there enough information on the swordmage to create one at 1st-level? If so, then yes of course you can play one.  Do you have any links to this information?
> 
> So what's this "artificer"?




Here's the article linking to the swordmage preview:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=rpga/news/lfrcharacters

It's in a zip file at the end of the article.  They preview all the class features, four at-wills, and half the encounters, dailies, and utilities for levels 1 through 3.  So yeah, enough to get started, and maybe then allow a swap or two for previewed powers for other powers when the full class comes out.

The artificer is an update of the 3.5 Eberron class.  A level 1-30 playtest version, including one of the two builds, was featured in Dragon.  The article is here:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/drfe/20080702

Looks like it's time for me to come up with a story for my dwarven swordmage!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 12, 2008)

If you're willing to allow the artificer, I'd like to try it out as part of the playtest.  Otherwise I would be interested in a paladin of Moradin.  Either way, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thorfin Hardicanute*
*Dwarf Fighter*

Thorfin is a typical dwarf in many ways;  he is  solid and dependable and he hates orcs, and giants, and titans and…  He wears heavy armour and he carries axes and hammers, and he is good at hitting things - like orcs and giants and titans…


He promised his father when the old dwarf was dying, that he would follow the family tradition and go work in the mines, and that he has done - but with a heavy heart.  For, unusually for a dwarf, Thorfin loves the open air!  He still works and spends much of his time underground but he has a most un-dwarflike love of the world above ground.  He is never happier than when he can smell the dew-wet grass in the morning, see the sparkle of sunlight through multi-hued trees and hear the sound of the skylark as it sings overhead.  Even short trips ‘up above’ seem to be enough to set him off , singing, laughing and apparently living and enjoying life to the full.

Even to his closest friends his eternal optimism can be a little grating.  He’s the sort of dwarf who when told “half of us are dead and the enemies arrows blacken the sky” is likely to reply “well that’s a bigger share for the rest of us”  or perhaps “That’ll keep the sun out of our eyes.”

There are two more signs of his somewhat un-dwarflike attitude.  The first of these is that he has sworn allegiance to Avandra and his love of nature and wild country is typical of this, and he is certainly devoted to seeking his own destiny as well as new horizons and new experiences.

The final sign I am loath to mention, so strange it is for a dwarf.  But I have come so far and will not stop at the last fence…he does not drink!  He says that drinking and getting drunk was an experience he has already had and now needs no more.

Thorfin is very tall for a dwarf, and perhaps a little slimmer than most.  He could be seen as unremarkable in his physique although those of a less charitable nature have been heard to debate the possibility that somewhere in the family’s past there may have been some kind of Fey involvement.  Thorfin has heard the rumours but good-naturedly laughs them off. 

His flaming red hair and beard are always kept neat and braided, sometimes even with flowers or small leafy twigs bound therein, and his piercing green eyes sometimes seem to have an otherwordly look about them.


----------



## Graf (Aug 12, 2008)

looks like redclaw and I may be dueling for the artificer...


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 12, 2008)

Graf said:


> looks like redclaw and I may be dueling for the artificer...




Nah.  I didn't realize you were actually proposing the artificer, and not just making sure Chauzu was prepared for the possibility.  

I can focus on the paladin instead.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2008)

*Name:* Morrim Ironhand

*Class:* Warlock (Infernal)

*Appearance:* Morrim is a fairly typical dwarf, as the last survivor of the Ironhand clan, he prides himself on maintaining a "normal" dwarven appearance, despite his atypical vocation. He keeps his dark brown hair long and unkempt, but has great pride in the beard he's grown over the years and spends hours braiding it and sports some decorations that he took from the clan patriarch. His skin is tanned from being outside of the mountains for so long and he stands a tall 4'9".

*Background:* Morrim was born in the Thunderpeaks, in the dwarven settlement of Thunderholme. He was raised a good, little dwarf, who battled the orcs and goblins of the area with his clan, mined the bits of ore that were located in the mountain, and practiced his smith-craft, becoming an accomplished weaponsmith, at least in their small settlement. Then the Year of Blue Fire happened and everything changed. Their small number of wizards in the clan were driven mad by Mystra's death and were convinced that the other dwarves were out to get them. They banded together and attacked the clan, but were destroyed by the dwarven warriors. The mages had dealt enough damage though and in the Year of the Halfling's Lament, a large force of goblinoids and orcs banded together and assaulted Thunderholme, intent on destroying the dwarves. After weeks of pitched battle, the attackers eventually broke through and slaughtered the dwarven clan. Morrim had been guarding the escape route out of the mountain during this battle and managed to survive by remaining out of the battle. He had told himself that it was a matter of practicality, that he needed to survive, but walking through the field of battle, Morrim was filled with regret. Seeing the battered and bloody corpses of his family and friends was too much for him. Morrim grabbed a few trinkets from their bodies and ran from their home, tears streaming down his face.

He didn't know how long he ran down the mountain paths, or how far, but when the ground gave out under him and he fell into a cave, Morrim was jerked back to consciousness. Looking around him, Morrim noted that it was a small chamber he was in, more a tomb than a cave and was about to climb back out, when his eyes caught the gleam of something in the dark. Morrim approached carefully, his warhammer held aloft, and sighed in relief when he saw it was just a skeleton. Looking at the skeleton in more detail, Morrim noted that the creature had horns, and a tail, but was the shape of a humanoid, he had never seen a creature like this. Clutched in its hands was a tome, fire scorched, but legible. Morrim's hands were trembling when he picked it up and dusted it off. Despite his reservations he opened it, and Morrim's life was changed. He spent the next three days sitting cross-legged next to the skeleton, caught up in the words of the book, not caring about food, nor water, nor the spiders and insects crawling upon him. Morrim awoke from the trance-like state peering up at the pig-face of an orc looking down from the hole he fell through.

The anger boiled inside him, begging for release and Morrim obliged. He crooked his hand like a claw as a great talon of darkness formed around the orc, raking it fiercely and pulling it over the edge. Despite its efforts, the orc fell, crashing lifeless to the ground. Standing over him Morrim felt vindicated and free from the books hold, began to climb out of his temporary home.

Morrim travelled to the nearest settlement, which was the human town of Thunderstone, and met a fellow dwarf named Norman Firebeard. Morrim needed coin and Norman offered work in the Miner's Union. Morrim accepted and worked uneventfully, until one day when Norman offered him a chance to head back to the Thunderpeaks with other dwarven adventurers to locate the dwarven settlement of Stonefast, which even he'd heard legends of as a child. They set out with the lizard and ended up at Zanzer's location, Morrim was excited at the reward, a whole gold piece, that was a fortnight's work in the mines. Then he felt sleepy...

*Personality:* Morrim is anything but the typical dwarven gruffness. He enjoys speaking to others, if only to take his mind off the tragedy of his clan's destruction, he despises ale & drinks of all varieties as well. Morrim enjoys the thrill of battle, though, and adventure, which constantly leads him to try more and more dangerous activities.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 12, 2008)

Concepts look great, Digger & Renau1g. 

Thanks for the links garyh. Swordmage is all yours! And sure, I wouldn't mind one of you guys playtesting the artificer either. Graf & Redclaw, make sure you clean up when your done hacking at each other for the class. 

Keep it up with the good concepts guys! Surely we're going to have a dwarf that loves drinking soon though......


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

Chazu,

Got room still for a Dwarf Cleric who LOVVVVES to drink?  

FARIM, Dwarf Cleric
Farim is an almost-middle-aged dwarf who has spent the last few decades in dedicated, silent service to Moradin, chanting and praying about 16 hours/day, and drinking for 4 of the remaining 8 hours.  His drinking habits have caused his superiors in the temple to decide that Farim is in desperate need of a change of scenery.  Plus they're just tired of looking at his drunk ass, too!


Let me know, please!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2008)

Dipps on a dwarf wizard 

Do you allow Dragon powers and/or rituals?

I will post more later!

Name: Vondal Darrakson
Class: Wizard

[sblock=Appearance]





[/sblock]

Background:
Vondal was always interested in the past. From the past glorys of forgotten dwarf strongholds, to the fossils of unknown creatures found only in the deepest dwarven mines. His bright intellect and natural curiosity drew the interest of a local dwarven wizard, who recognized the potential of this curious dwarf.
Under Vestus tutelage, Vondal learned not only forgotten secrets of the past, but also the arcane powers, that will help him to further explore the world.
(One first success in merging his intersts with the arcane arts was the development of his signature spell 'Hungry Maws' [optical varaint of cloud of daggers].)
After finishing his apprenticeship, he was hired by a mining company to idnetify the different kind of stones and minerals they found in their endavours.
Hearing of the oppotunity to explore Stonefast, volunteered instantly for this mission.

Personality:
A curious brave adventurer, with few things in common with the typical bookish wizard. More the Indiana Jones type of a scientist and an explorer he also values the abilities of the men around him.
He shuns the typical wizard garb and favors sturdy leather clothes above robes (level one feat: Armor Proficiency: Leather).


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2008)

Leif said:


> Chazu,
> 
> ...last few decades in dedicated,* silent * service to Moradin, *chanting* and praying about 16 hours/day ...




Interesting... a silent cleric, who chants


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good so far Leif, let's see a little more about your character. 



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Do you allow Dragon powers and/or rituals?




I don't subscribe to Dragon so I wouldn't know exactly what your referring to, but if you supply me with the information I'm sure I will allow it.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Interesting... a silent cleric, who chants



Umm, what I MEANT was... well, shoot!  Ok, he just doesn't complain about it? hehe


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> Looks good so far Leif, let's see a little more about your character.



What I was thinking of is a cleric who is pretty much geared for combat, at least as much as a cleric can be.  He's got LOTS of frustrations from his cloistered life that crave violent expression on the pates of those who defy Moradin, or just irritate Farim.  If you're looking for more specifics, then my fragile knowledge of 4e is kind of a problem.  I don't want to say too much for fear of being wrong, but I am open to suggestions. 

I guess I still need some background, more personality (?), and appearance.  So here goes:

Background/Personality:  Farim is the son of a Dwarven Fighter hero.  His father made a promise before his birth that he would be given to Moradin, so while he was brought up in his early years thinking that he would be a warrior like daddy, when he reached his teen years he was handed over to the priesthood of Moradin.  He found this quite frustrating, but he understands the vow that his father took, and accepts his fate.  Still, he was a very active youth, and trained very hard, physically, on his own.  He is very oriented towards combat, wrestling, axe-play, (I'm thinking "hammer-play" actually, maybe) etc., but he is still determined to be the best priest of Moradin that he can be to honor his father's wishes and promise.  Obviously, he is quite conflicted internally about this, and Farim will gain as much skill as a combatant as he can, while remaining loyal to his "calling."   Farim tends to be a quiet sort (as is fairly typical of Dwarves).  He is used to not getting what he wants, so he prefers not to say what he wants, so that he will not be disappointed. (Or so he thinks.)

Appearance:  Farim is a very lean and muscular Dwarf.  His head is shaven, except for his long, thick, luxurious beard, that is, of course, his pride and joy.  (He tucks his beard inside his tunic when he does his push-ups, to keep it off of the ground.)  Farim has a hammer and anvil (at least I think that is Moradin's holy symbol?) tattooed on the back of his shaven head.


----------



## Graf (Aug 13, 2008)

Redclaw and I could play a artificer with two personalities... 
Two personalities=twice the roleplaying for one character slot...  

Or a half-ettin half-dwarf. 
What?
Why are you looking at me like that?


Thromb Lickspit Artificer
[sblock=Background]There were a few families that were poorer, or worse off than the Lickspits. And many more who worse off in non-material terms. His parents and siblings were not ambitious folk but they cared for each other in the fierce unspoken way. But Thromb fingered his threadbare clothing and looked around his family's mean dwelling and saw an affront. 

His parents were supportive of him, supportive in a way that's given him an indomitable confidence than he doesn't fully appreciate. They scrimped and saved to arrange for his apprenticeship to an old artificer a gifted but cantankerous teacher who isolated himself and his student for years in a tiny series of caves at the edge of the compound.

Thromb loved the hours spent in the shop, working on complex projects, mastering the incantations and alchemical combinations necessary to enable the magic of artifice. He was master of all he survied in those caves, and there was no challenge he couldn't surmount.

The old man's death has thrust him back into a world where he is no one. And then those stupid kids pulled off the sack from the cockatrice and got him stuck in this mess.

That's fine though. Thromb Lickspit takes whatever the world throws at him, chews it up and spits it back out. He's gonna do big things, just as soon as he gets out of this ridiculous dungeon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]Thromb is tall for a dwarf, skinny and powerfully resilient.
He has a wild eyed look to him, hours bent over strange concoctions have put him in the habit of seeing odd things in his dreams and he seems to be jumpy and assertive to others; though he often tries to hide it.
His hair and massive black bear shoot straight out from his head like stiff wire, fiercely resisting his efforts to tame it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality, Goals and Mindset]Thromb thinks he wants to become rich, powerful. To show all the people who he thinks looked down on his family and their mean state how wrong they were about them.
His drive, more than any physical trait, is what gives him his tremendous resilience. He's tenacious, and can be uncompromising; it's what's gotten him this far. 

He's not a fatalist. Everyone else he knows may be doomed to fulfill a lackluster life, but not Thromb Lickspit. 

He tends to cloak his hostility to the world behind a mask of typical dwarven reserve. He always tries to speak last, and to appear indifferent, he often fails to control his passion

His everyone-vs-me mentality means he's stoutly, obsessively protective of people on "his side". He tends to assume the worst, to see threats and challenges that are not there, planning for the inevitable worst so that he can overcome it.

He loves his family, but in his adolescent passion he overlooks their positive traits and sees their stout devotion to clan and country as "low goals set by small minds". [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 13, 2008)

Withdrawn.  Sorry


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

More Personality stuff added to Farim (post #18).

And I have a question:  You say "The spellplague incident of 4e."  What are you talking about?  Have I overlooked something important in the 4e ph?


----------



## garyh (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm going tp back out on that swordmage as there's plenty of interest in the game and work on Living 4th Edition is really picking up (swing by and check it out, links in my sig).  This also frees up the swordmage if someone wants to run one.

Have fun!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> More Personality stuff added to Farim (post #18).
> 
> And I have a question:  You say "The spellplague incident of 4e."  What are you talking about?  Have I overlooked something important in the 4e ph?




No it's a Forgotten Realms event, basically how they're going to re-boot the setting to fit the points of light idea and remove the super-powered NPC's (i.e. Elminster, Chosen of Mystra):

Here's the synopsis:

[sblock]
1385 DR (Year of Blue Fire)
The Spellplague: An unthinkable catastrophe ensues when Cyric, aided and abetted by Shar, murders Mystra in Dweomerheart. The plane itself disintegrates at once, destroying Savras and sending the gods Azuth and Velsharoon reeling into the endless Astral Sea. Without Mystra to govern the Weave, magic bursts its bonds all across Toril and the surrounding planes and runs wild. In Faerûn, this event is known as the Spellplague. Thousands of mages are driven insane or destroyed, and the very substance of the world becomes mutable beneath veils of azure fire that dance across the skies by night or by day.

Where once stood the realm of Sespech, the Golden Plains, and the Nagalands, the Spellplague reveals a surreal landscape breathtaking in its beauty, grandeur, and changeability. For the next century, active Spellplague cavorts on this territory called the Plaguewrought Lands, contorting terrain, natural law, and the flesh of any creature that dares enter.


Cormyr is struck hard, but not so violently as many other nations. Roughly one third of all Wizards of War are slain, driven mad, or simply have gone missing in the year following Mystra's death. 
[/sblock]


For further information see: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/drfe/20080227a


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

With a defender slot opening up, let me introduce Rangok, dwarven paladin of Moradin.  He is the prototypical dwarf.  His priorities are simple, Moradin, then Clan, then family.  He throws himself into battle with honor and selflessness, and he wields his warhammer with stoic determination.  

Rangok spent his early days training with axe and shield, preparing to enter the time-honored tradition of dwarven martial prowess.  As with all dwarven youth, when he and his peers reached the age of ten, they were brought before the temple of Moradin and shown the strenght and shelter of their god.  There a venerable dwarf in glowing plate armor called on Moradin and began to glow with the red light of the forge.  He spoke in a booming voice, challenging the young dwarves to search their hearts for the voice of the Great Smith.  Rangok had never considered entering the ranks of Moradin's divine warriors, but he found himself inexorably drawn forward.  Soon he stood alone in front of the aging warrior, calm and confident in the knowledge that his life had found new meaning.

Rangok continued his martial training in the temple, as well as learning to channel the strenght of his faith to bolster himself and to challenge his enemies.  When he finally finished his training, he once again searched his faith for the next step on his path.  At about the same time, one of his cousins was killed when a group of drow attacked a mining party.  This incident, and his own convictions, guided Rangok to join the Mining Guild as a guardian.  There he seeks to aid in Moradin's work by protecting others as they mine the ore that will be used in creating arms and armor.  He knows in his heart that he is doing good work, but part of him yearns for a chance to make a bigger impact on the world around him.

Rangok is a vibrant and rigorous example of dwarfdom.  His beard is braided and his hair is cropped close, to make his helmet more comfortable.  His eyes shine with the conviction of his beliefs, and he carries himself with a strength of purpose in everything that he does.

His personality is driven.  He does nothing half-way, and he doesn't hesitate to act.  He has a tendency to be a bit overzealous and impulsive, but he usually gets out of trouble by committing fully to his chosen approach and bullrushing through adversity.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

Redclaw,

Is Rangok in addition to the half-ettin half-dwarf that Graf mentioned?? hehehehehe


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2008)

What's the current roster looking like?  Still looking for more?

I'd love to try out a Dwarf Warlord.
(interesting details to follow..)


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> Redclaw,
> 
> Is Rangok in addition to the half-ettin half-dwarf that Graf mentioned?? hehehehehe




I guess we could make him the other head of the ettin.  An Artificer-Paladin combo would be interesting.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, Pyrex, wanna make your Warlord and my Cleric brothers, if we both get in?  I _think_ there may be a precendent for this....


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 13, 2008)

EDIT: You're welcome to join us Pyrex, I can push the group to seven. Let's see what you have in mind. 

Concepts look good guys. 



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Or a half-ettin half-dwarf.
> What?
> Why are you looking at me like that?




lol, that would be interesting... 

Well guys, looks like we have our six players. I've included your ability score rolls below:

*The Digger*
Thorfin Hardicanute, fighter
15, 13, 12, 12, 11, 9

*Renau1g* 
Morrim Ironhand, warlock
15, 14, 12, 11, 10, 8

*Walking Dad*
Vondal Darrakson, wizard
17, 17, 14, 13, 11, 7

*Leif*
Farim, cleric
18, 15, 14, 13, 11, 7

*Graf*
Thromb Lickspit, artificer
15, 12, 12, 11, 10, 10

*Redclaw*
Rangok, paladin
17, 16, 14, 12, 11, 7


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok, so I'll probably end up with:

11 STR, 8 DEX, 17 CON, 14 INT, 14 WIS, 10 CHA

after racial adjustments


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for choosing my character. I'm really looking forward to this and this sounds like an epic story and a great troupe.

Possible stats:

Str: 13
Con: 19
Dex: 11
Int: 17
Wis: 16
Cha: 7

Sounds robust but grumpy 

Skills:
Arcane, History, Dungeoneering, Diplomacy, ? (Nature)

Feat:
Leather Armor Proficiency.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

Farim Rubyheart, Dwarf Cleric of Moradin
Lawful Good

S 18
D 13
C 16 (14+2)
I 7
W 17 (15+2)
C 11


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> Farim Trueheart's possible stats:
> 
> S 18
> D 13
> ...




Uhm, Leif, I think this is a 4e game:


> [Recruiting - Closed] *4e* - Secret War




If you are still interested, the modifiers for dwarves are: +2 Con, +2 Wis


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

```
[b]Name: [/b] Morrim Ironhand
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock 1 	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 1
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[b]Region:[/b] Thunderpeaks
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[b]Deity:[/b] n/a
[b]Alignment:[/b] Unaligned
[B]Action Points:[/B] 1
[b]XP:[/b] 0
 
[b]Str:[/b] 11 +0     
[b]Dex:[/b] 8 -1               
[b]Con:[/b] 17 +3                
[b]Int:[/b] 14 +2 
[b]Wis:[/b] 14 +2    
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0  

[b]Hit Points:[/b] 29/29 [b]Bloodied:[/b] 14
[b]Healing Surge:[/b] 7  [b]Surges per day:[/b] 9
[b]Initiative:[/b] -1
[b]Senses:[/b] Low-Light
[b]Speed:[/b] 5
[b]Perception:[/b] 17 [b]Insight:[/b] 12 
[b]Action Points:[/b] 1

[b]AC[/b] 14 
[b]Fortitude[/b] 13 
[b]Reflex[/b] 13 
[b]Will[/b] 13

[b]Basic Melee Attack:[/b] +2 vs. AC [b]Damage:[/b] 1d10 
[b]Basic Ranged Attack:[/b] +3 vs. Reflex (Eldritch Blast) [b]Damage:[/b] 1d10+3


[B]Number of Trained Skills:[/B] 4	
[B]Skills		Total	Trained	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Insight 	+7	+5	+2	--
Intimidate	+5	+5	+0	--
Arcana  	+7	+5	+2	--
History 	+7	+5	+2	--
```

*Feats:* Improved Dark One's Blessing (+3 extra temp hp. from Dark One's Blessing)

*Languages:* Chondothan, Dwarven

*Class and Racial abilities:* 

Cast-Iron Stomach - +5 saves vs. poison
Dwarven Resilience - Use second wind as a minor action
Dwarven Weapon Prof. - Throwing Hammer and Warhammer
Encumbered Speed 
Stand Your Ground - When an effect forces you to move, you move -1 squares, also, can make a save vs. falling prone immediately.

Prime Shot - If I'm closest to target I get a +1 to ranged attack rolls
Shadow walk - Gain concealment if I move 3 or more squares
Warlock's Curse - Nearest enemy can be cursed as a minor action, +1d6 damage
Improved Dark One's Blessing - When a cursed enemy dies, +4 temp. hp

*Powers:*
2/1/1/0 - At will, Encounter, Daily, utility powers known

* At Wills Powers: * 
Eldritch Blast - (standard, at-will, implement) - Range 10 - +3 vs. Reflex - 1d10+3 damage 
Hellish Rebuke - (standard, at-will, fire, implement) - Range 10 - +3 vs. Reflex - 1d6+3 fire damage + if you take damage before the end of the next turn target takes 1d6+3 more damage

* Encounter Powers:* 
Diabolic Grasp - (standard, encounter, implement) - Range 10 - +3 vs. Fortitude - 2d8+3 damage and slide 3 squares

* Daily Powers:* 
Armor of Agathys - (standard, daily, cold) - Personal - Gain 12 temp. hp + any targets that start their turn adjacent to me take 1d6+3 cold damage, lasts the encounter

* Utility Powers:*

*Equipment:			Cost	Weight*
Leather Armour			25gp	15lb
Warhammer			15gp	05lb
Standard Adventurer's Kit	15gp	33lb


*Total Weight:*XXXlb	*Money:* 45gp 

*Age:* 95
*Height:* 4'7"

*Appearance:* Morrim is a fairly typical dwarf, as the last survivor of the Ironhand clan, he prides himself on maintaining a "normal" dwarven appearance, despite his atypical vocation. He keeps his dark brown hair long and unkempt, but has great pride in the beard he's grown over the years and spends hours braiding it and sports some decorations that he took from the clan patriarch. His skin is tanned from being outside of the mountains for so long and he stands a tall 4'9".

*Personality:* Morrim is anything but the typical dwarven gruffness. He enjoys speaking to others, if only to take his mind off the tragedy of his clan's destruction, he despises ale & drinks of all varieties as well. Morrim enjoys the thrill of battle, though, and adventure, which constantly leads him to try more and more dangerous activities.

*Background:* Morrim was born in the Thunderpeaks, in the dwarven settlement of Thunderholme. He was raised a good, little dwarf, who battled the orcs and goblins of the area with his clan, mined the bits of ore that were located in the mountain, and practiced his smith-craft, becoming an accomplished weaponsmith, at least in their small settlement. Then the Year of Blue Fire happened and everything changed. Their small number of wizards in the clan were driven mad by Mystra's death and were convinced that the other dwarves were out to get them. They banded together and attacked the clan, but were destroyed by the dwarven warriors. The mages had dealt enough damage though and in the Year of the Halfling's Lament, a large force of goblinoids and orcs banded together and assaulted Thunderholme, intent on destroying the dwarves. After weeks of pitched battle, the attackers eventually broke through and slaughtered the dwarven clan. Morrim had been guarding the escape route out of the mountain during this battle and managed to survive by remaining out of the battle. He had told himself that it was a matter of practicality, that he needed to survive, but walking through the field of battle, Morrim was filled with regret. Seeing the battered and bloody corpses of his family and friends was too much for him. Morrim grabbed a few trinkets from their bodies and ran from their home, tears streaming down his face.

He didn't know how long he ran down the mountain paths, or how far, but when the ground gave out under him and he fell into a cave, Morrim was jerked back to consciousness. Looking around him, Morrim noted that it was a small chamber he was in, more a tomb than a cave and was about to climb back out, when his eyes caught the gleam of something in the dark. Morrim approached carefully, his warhammer held aloft, and sighed in relief when he saw it was just a skeleton. Looking at the skeleton in more detail, Morrim noted that the creature had horns, and a tail, but was the shape of a humanoid, he had never seen a creature like this. Clutched in its hands was a tome, fire scorched, but legible. Morrim's hands were trembling when he picked it up and dusted it off. Despite his reservations he opened it, and Morrim's life was changed. He spent the next three days sitting cross-legged next to the skeleton, caught up in the words of the book, not caring about food, nor water, nor the spiders and insects crawling upon him. Morrim awoke from the trance-like state peering up at the pig-face of an orc looking down from the hole he fell through.

The anger boiled inside him, begging for release and Morrim obliged. He crooked his hand like a claw as a great talon of darkness formed around the orc, raking it fiercely and pulling it over the edge. Despite its efforts, the orc fell, crashing lifeless to the ground. Standing over him Morrim felt vindicated and free from the books hold, began to climb out of his temporary home.

Morrim travelled to the nearest settlement, which was the human town of Thunderstone, and met a fellow dwarf named Norman Firebeard. Morrim needed coin and Norman offered work in the Miner's Union. Morrim accepted and worked uneventfully, until one day when Norman offered him a chance to head back to the Thunderpeaks with other dwarven adventurers to locate the dwarven settlement of Stonefast, which even he'd heard legends of as a child. They set out with the lizard and ended up at Zanzer's location, Morrim was excited at the reward, a whole gold piece, that was a fortnight's work in the mines. Then he felt sleepy...



[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*

*Wealth log*:
100 gp from starting wealth
Paid 25gp for Leather Armour, 15 for Warhammer, & 15 for Kit
Sold XXX for

Other log:
XXXX from 
[/sblock]

*Notes:*
XXXX

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1 -> CLASS Warlock* HP: 12+17 (Per Class)  
Feat: Improved Dark One's Blessing
Powers Known: Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke, Diabolic Grasp, Armor of Agathys
Other: OTHER NOTE
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Uhm, Leif, I think this is a 4e game:
> 
> 
> If you are still interested, the modifiers for dwarves are: +2 Con, +2 Wis




I'll admit I was surprised to see your application. I thought maybe I'd drawn you over to the dark side 


*Edit: What does everyone think of the character sheet? I'm putting one together for Living 4th Edition and this is a WIP, but it's mostly done *


----------



## garyh (Aug 13, 2008)

renau1g said:


> *Edit: What does everyone think of the character sheet? I'm putting one together for Living 4th Edition and this is a WIP, but it's mostly done *




I'll weigh in and suggest that you put the stats S/C/D/I/W/Ch.  I'm still getting used to the re-ordering myself (de-programing from 2e and 3.x), but the new order does have advantages in making clear the links between stats and defenses, and is the new official order.

Otherwise, it looks great!  Thanks for working on that.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> *Redclaw*
> Rangok, paladin
> 17, 16, 14, 12, 11, 7




Great!  Thanks for the opportunity, Chauzu.

Rangok's stats:
Str 16
Dex 7
Con 14 (12+2)
Int 11
Wis 16 (14+2)
Cha  17

I'm planning on the protecting paladin build, but I'm open to switching to avenging depending on Digger's build for his fighter.  I think's it's best if one is a big hitter and the other is a swoard-and-boarder.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Uhm, Leif, I think this is a 4e game:
> If you are still interested, the modifiers for dwarves are: +2 Con, +2 Wis



Sunuvagun, you're right!!  That's what I get for going from memory.  The adjustments have been made, thanks, WD!


----------



## The Digger (Aug 14, 2008)

Message for Redclaw;
I've been back and forward on this build. Originally I wanted a 2-handed build but then saw the stats and thought sword & board but then you said you fancied protecting paladin so I thought what the H*ll

So I've gone for a 2-handed build as below.

To everyone else I've never tried making a fighter in 4e nor have I played one so any constructive criticism would be very useful

[sblock=Thorfin Hardicanute Dwarf Fighter]
*Name: *Thorfin Hardicanute
*Class:* Fighter 
*Level*: 1
*Race:* Dwarf
*Region:* Thunderpeaks
*Size:* Medium 
Age 32 
Height 5’ 0” 
Weight 165 pounds
*Gender:* Male
*Deity:* Avandra
*Alignment:: Good*
*Action Points:* 1
*XP:* 0
*Str:* 15 +2 
*Con: 15 +2*
*Dex:* 12 +1 
*Int:* 9 - 1 
*Wis:* 14 +2 
*Cha:* 11 +0 

*Hit Points:* 30 *Bloodied:* 15
*Healing Surge:* 7 *Surges per day:* 11
*Initiative:* +1 
Speed: 5
*Senses:* Low-Light *Passive Perception:* 12 *Passive Insight:* 12 

*AC*: 11
*Fortitude* : 14 
*Reflex* : 11 
*Will* : 12

*Basic Melee Attack:* +2 vs. AC 
*Basic Ranged Attack:* +1 vs. AC

*Skills *
Athletics (T) +7 
Intimidate (T) +5 
Heal (T) +7 
Endurance +4
Dungeoneering +4

*Feats: Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 damage with axes and hammers*

*Languages:*, Dwarven & ???

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
*Cast-Iron Stomach* - +5 saves vs. poison
*Dwarven Resilience* - Use second wind as a minor action
*Dwarven Weapon Prof*. - Throwing Hammer and Warhammer
*Encumbered Speed* - move at normal speed even when encumbered
*Stand Your Ground* - When an effect forces you to move, you move -1 squares, also, can make a save vs. falling prone immediately.
*Combat Challenge* - Any enemy attacked (hit or miss) is marked till the end of my next turn. -2 for them to attack anyone bar me. If he shifts or attacks other whilst adjacent to me I can make interrupt attack.
*Combat Superiority* - Bonus to OA = to Wis Mod. Enemy hit by OA stops moving
*Fighter Weapon Talent* - 2-handed weapons +1 to attack


*At Wills Powers: *
*Reaping Strike*: Martial, Weapon, Melee; Str vs AC; Damage =- 1W +Str. On Miss, half Str Mod damage. Str Mod damage with 2-handed weapon

*Cleave*: : Martial, Weapon, Melee; Str vs AC; Damage = 1W +Str. Adjacent enemy takes damge = Str Mod.

*Encounter Power:* 
*Passing Attack*: Martial, Weapon, Melee; Str vs AC; Damage = 1W +Str., I can shift 1 square & make secondary attack on new target; Str +2 vs AC; Damage = 1W + Str. 

*Daily Power:* 
Villains Menace: Martial, Weapon, Melee; Str vs AC; Damage = 2W +Str. I gain +2 Power bonus to attack and +4 Power bonus to damage vs Target till end of encounter. On Miss: Gain +1 to attack and +2 to damage till end of encounter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for choosing me...! 

Them's some interesting stats.... but that's good actually. I've argued that the artificer is probably better than the cleric ...

With 13 attribute points to Leif's 29 that will probably not be a consideration.
 (Incidentally WD actually rules roost with 30 freeking points - lucky fella)

[PhB standard being 22 of course...]

Lickspit actually works well disadvantaged of course. It's just one more thing for him to be bitter about.

Will try to get a build up today.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, we ended up getting an interesting set of stat rolls lol...

In addition to copying all your guys' information on paper, I'm thinking of starting a rogue's gallery thread for the game's character info. I'll bring that up when we got our characters finished and got game rollin' of course.

The Digger - if you're unsure of a second language to pick, just go with Chondathan, since that's the local language.



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Sunuvagun, you're right!! That's what I get for going from memory. The adjustments have been made, thanks, WD!




Haha, yeah I've still got some habits that want to die hard as well. I still catch myself including the racial negatives to ability scores.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Digger: That works, and thank you.  

Here is a first draft of Rangok.  I'm happy to have any feedback.  I have to admit, I stuck very close to the Protecting Paladin build.  I usually try to be more original, but that build just makes a lot of sense.

[sblock=stats]Name: Rangok

Alignment: Lawful Good
Male Dwarf Paladin 1
Medium Humanoid, tall, lbs, yrs old
 hair, eyes,  skin

Languages: Dwarven, Chondathan
Vision: Low-Light

*Ability Scores *

Str: 16
Con: 14
Dex: 7
Int: 11
Wis: 16
Cha: 17

*Basic Combat Stats*

Hit Points: 29
Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 12/day 
Healing Value: 7

Initiative: +0
Speed: 5 squares (5 Base )
Action Points: 1

*Defenses*

AC: 10
Fort: 14
Ref: 11
Will: 14
Saving Throws: +5 vs Poison (racial). +2 vs. Fear (region)

*Basic Attacks*

Melee: Hit:  damage:
Melee:  Hit:  Damage: 
Ranged:  Hit: Damage:  Range 

*Weapon & Implement Attack Bonuses for use with Powers*

Melee: Hit: 
Melee: Hit: 
Ranged:  Hit: 
Implement:  Hit:  

*Passive Skills*

Perception 13
Insight 20

*Skills*

Acrobatics (-2 dex)
Arcana (+0 int)
Athletics (+3 str)
Bluff  (+3 cha)
Diplomacy (+3 cha, +5 trained)
Dungeoneering (+3 wis, +2 racial) 
Endurance (+2 con, +5 trained, +2 racial)
Heal (+3 wis)
History (+0 int)
Insight (+3 wis, +5 trained, +2 region)
Intimidate (+3 cha)
Nature (+3 wis)
Perception (+3 wis)
Religion (+0 int, +5 trained) 
Stealth (-2 str)
Streetwise  (+3 cha)
Thievery (-2 dex)

*Feats*
Healing Hands


*Racial Traits and Powers*
Cast Iron Stomach: +5 bonus to saving throws vs. poison
Dwarven Resilience: Use second wind as a minor action
Dwarven Weapon Proficiency
Encumbered Speed: move at normal speed even when it would normally be reduced by armor or a heavy load.
Stand Your Ground: When effects push, pull or slide you, you can reduce the number of squares by 1.

*Class Features*
Channel Divinity: 1/Encounter, either Divine Mettle or Divine Strength
Divine Challenge
Lay on Hands
Implement

*At Will Powers*
Divine Challenge: Diving, Radiant
Minor Action     Close Burst 5
Target: One creature.
Target is marked and remains marked until you use this power on a different target, or you fail to engage the target.  While marked, it takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls for any attack that doesn’t target you, and also takes 6 radiant damage.

Lay on Hands: Divine, Healing  3/day
Minor Action    Melee touch
Target: One creature
Effect: You spend a healing surge but regain no hit points.  Instead the target regains hit points as if it had spent a healing surge (+3 from Healing Hands).

Bolstering Strike: Divine, Weapon
Standard Action   Melee weapon
Target: One Creature     Cha vs. AC
Hit: 1[W]+3 damage, and you gain 3 temporary hit points

Enfeebling Strike: Divine, Weapon
Standard Action    Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature     Cha vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] +3 damage.  If you marked the target, it takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.

*Encounter Powers*Channel Divinity
--Divine Mettle: Divine
Minor Action   Close burst 10
Target: One creature in burst
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a +3 bonus
--Divine Strength: Divine
Minor Action     Personal
Effect: Apply a +3 bonus to damage on your next attack this turn.

Shielding Smite: Divine, Weapon
Standard Action     Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature    Cha vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] +3
Effect: Until the end of your next turn, one ally within 5 squares of you gains a +3 power bonus to AC.

*Daily Powers*
Radiant Delirium: Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action    Ranged 5
Target: One Creature      Cha vs. Reflex
Hit: 3d8 +3 radiant damage and the target is dazed until the end of your next turn.  In addition, the target takes a -2 penalty to AC (save ends).

*Utility Powers*

*Rituals*

*Equipment*

Coins- 0gp, 0sp, 0cp
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2008)

Graf said:


> Lickspit actually works well disadvantaged of course. It's just one more thing for him to be bitter about.




Yeah, I like Morrim's low Dex, it is part of the reason he tripped and fell down that big hole , and why they had him guard the back door during the attack, you can't have some clumsy dwarf getting in the way.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry to everyone for me playing the one CHA ditching dwarf.

But I think this will reflect his elte aptitute and his feel of mental superiority. At least he works against this character traits (has learned the 'diplomacy' skill).


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2008)

Bah, no need to apologize WD, I need to have a decent CHA (or at least that's what the PHB tells me  ), but Wizards don't need no stinking charisma.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Redclaw
I spent a lot of time working on a protecting paladin for another game  (which seems to have stalled completely even before we got started) and I wonder if you really need both high Str and Cha.  A paladin needs to be able to take a lot of punishment and he can use Cha almost exclusively for damage.

Have you considered the following

Str 12
Con 16+2 = 18 (think of the HP and Surges!)
Dex 7 
Int 11
Wis 14+2 = 16
Cha 17

for a proper defensive build you should probably reverse Int and Dex but that is sort of min-maxing and personally I love the idea of a clumsy paladin.

I've never really looked at higher level builds but loads of people go on about 'Hammer Rhythm' which needs High Con.  And Dwarves and hammers just go together!


----------



## The Digger (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Redclaw
I spent a lot of time working on a protecting paladin for another game  (which seems to have stalled completely even before we got started) and I wonder if you really need both high Str and Cha.  A paladin needs to be able to take a lot of punishment and he can use Cha almost exclusively for damage.

Have you considered the following

Str 12
Con 16+2 = 18 (think of the HP and Surges!)
Dex 7 
Int 11
Wis 14+2 = 16
Cha 17

for a proper defensive build you should probably reverse Int and Dex but that is sort of min-maxing and personally I love the idea of a clumsy paladin.

I've never really looked at higher level builds but loads of people go on about 'Hammer Rhythm' which needs High Con.  And Dwarves and hammers just go together!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought about lowering Str for Con, but there are a few big advantages.  First of all, Hammer Rhythm requires both Str 15 and Con 17, so either build needs three points added to one of the stats, and Bludgeon Mastery requires Str 19, Con 19.  I realize we'll never get to epic levels with these characters, but it's fun to plan ahead.  

Secondly, Str is going to be important with any basic attacks Rangok makes, as well as allowing me to choose some of the other powers.  I'm tempted by Martyr's Retribution at 5th level, for example.  I'll definitely lean to the Cha powers, but it's nice to have a few options.

The Dex-Int switch makes a lot of sense.  There a couple of Dex 13 feats that interest me (Astral Fire and Raging Storm), and Shield Specialization at the paragon level reuires a 15.  On the other hand, I just can't see the low Int, but the clumsy hammer-swinger is kind of fun.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2008)

But if Redclaw does that, Rangok won't be able to use any of the STR based powers... there are some decent ones.

Although 4 more hp & 2 more surges... & a +1 to Fort Def.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm hoping to make significant progress on my cleric build today after work.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Graf, have you checked out the Alchemy rules?

They seem like a cool fit for your artificer.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*One Dwarf Cleric, Coming up!*

Farim Rubyheart
Shield Dwarf  -medium
Cleric 1
LG  --  Moradin

XP  0

Height:  4’7”
Weight:  175
Beard:  Brown and very thick (his hair was also brown/thick before he shaved it all off)
Eyes:  Black
Head:  Shaved

DEFENSES
AC 16 (10+6+0+0)
Fortitude 13 (10+3)
Reflex 10 (10+0)
Will 17 (10+5+2)

SHIELD DWARF TRAITS
Speed  5
Low-Light Vision
Languages:  Common, Dwarven
+2 Dungeoneering, +2 Endurance
+5 to saves vs. poison
Second wind as a minor action
Proficient with Throwing Hammer and Warhammer
Move normal speed even when encumbered
Stand Your Ground
Insight (it's an FR thing)

S 13 +1
D 11 +0
C 16 (14+2) +3
I 7 -2
W 20 (18+2) +5
C 15 +2

Action Points:  

MAX HP 28
Current HP 28
Bloodied 14
Healing Surge Value 7
Healing Surges per Day 10

ATTACKS
Throwing Hammer (Dwarf)
Warhammer (Dwarf)


FEATS
Dodge Giants

SKILLS
+2 Dungeoneering (Dwarf)
+2 Endurance (Dwarf)
Religion
Arcana
Heal
Insight (+2 racial bonus)

CLERIC FEATURES
Healer’s Lore
Ritual Caster (Make Whole, Gentle Repose)
Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune
Channel Divinity:  Turn Undead
Healing Word (twice/encounter) (you or 1 ally can spend 1 healing surge +1d6 hp)

AT-WILL PRAYERS
1 Lance of Faith (20Wis vs Ref)
Damage:  1d8+5 radiant, plus ally is +2 on next att
2 Sacred Flame (20Wis vs Ref)
Damage:  1d6+5 and ally gains either +2 temp hp or +2 to save

ENCOUNTER PRAYERS
1 Divine Glow (close blast 3) (20wis vs. Ref) (1d8+5 and allies in blast are +2 to hit until my next action)

DAILY PRAYERS
1 Beacon of Hope (20Wis vs. Will) 
(Target weakened until end of its next turn, I and all allies w/in 3 gain 5 hp, and all my healing powers heal +5 hp for the rest of the encounter)

LANGUAGES:  Dwarven, Chondathan

EQUIPMENT (10 gp left)
Chainmail
Warhammer (+2 prof. bonus - racial) (1d10)
Holy Symbol
Standard Adventurer’s  Kit
Tent

I hope I did this all correctly!


----------



## Graf (Aug 15, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Hey Graf, have you checked out the Alchemy rules?
> 
> They seem like a cool fit for your artificer.



I'd been looking forward to this for a long time, but with my current focus on L4W I'd completely missed it.

Will give it a good look over... assuming Chauzu approves of course....


----------



## Graf (Aug 15, 2008)

Actually, since my primary stat of 15 only gives me a +2 to hit...
Alchemical items offer some interesting possibilities....

The only problem, really, is that they ain't cheap.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Sorry to everyone for me playing the one CHA ditching dwarf.




No worries dude. 



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Hey Graf, have you checked out the Alchemy rules?
> 
> They seem like a cool fit for your artificer.




I like that a lot. Those are definetely allowed...


So how do you guys feel about dice rolls? Do you want me to do them all, or do you guys want to use another source, such as one of those website rollers?


----------



## The Digger (Aug 15, 2008)

1)  Hey Leif, I don't wanna be a party pooper but I just read on one of the forums (fora??) that clerics don't get shield proficiency unless they buy the feat.

2) Chauzu;  as to dice rolls I'll go with whatever you want.  I am quite used to using Invisible Castle so I don't mind.  In one of the other games I am playing the GM rolls for Initiative which does help to speed things up.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 15, 2008)

1)  Hey Leif, I don't wanna be a party pooper but I just read on one of the forums (fora??) that clerics don't get shield proficiency unless they buy the feat.

2) Chauzu;  as to dice rolls I'll go with whatever you want.  I am quite used to using Invisible Castle so I don't mind.  In one of the other games I am playing the GM rolls for Initiative which does help to speed things up.


----------



## Graf (Aug 15, 2008)

Sheet still a work in progress

My theme is "avoiding to hit rolls" (since I have a primary stat of 15 I won't be making too many of those successfully)
Should I consider putting con as 15=2=17 and having an Int of 12?
*Healing Infusion: Curative Admixture* is a really cool power to lead off with in a fight, but spending a healing surge for 3 temp hit points is weak. 4 is also weak, but its a bit better.... slightly better anyway.... (a properly constructed character would be granting 5~6, which puts it on par with a mages healing surge and makes it an intelligent power to use)

[sblock=Someone help me with feat ideas... please!]

can I just say... low stats make buying feats tricky: Feats I'm not allowed to have
Armor or shield proficiency, Quick Draw, Far Shot, Far Throw hmm..

For some reason I was really enamored of buying Quick Draw (the idea of having spent years rapidly whipping up alchemical stuff seemed to fit... but with only 1 stat above 12 I can't really do that...)

Maybe I should take alchemy? But if we're starting off equipment-less in a dungeon then maybe that's a terrible idea?

As far as I can tell my choices for feats are: toughness and..... that's it really. I can't think of anything else in character (that's legal anyway...)[/sblock]

 [sblock=For Renau1g -- Feedback on Character sheet]
 I think it's easy to fill in, but could be tricky to refer too, it's very vertical... Have you had a chance to look at GK's template? It's pretty compact.

I have little love for the code window... I find scrolling inside of second window time consuming.
 I think you can get the same effect by setting font=courier new.
_edit: grr deletes extra spaces... but I think it'll work on the wiki_

And, I think we need to show a lot more math and/or move the math down (so all the skill modifiers go down; and we should probably actually include all the skills)
 (I hate checking and guessing... and having lots of different numbers when I want to refer)


 [/sblock]

[sblock=Lickspit]
*Name: * Thromb Lickspit
*Class:* Artificer 1     *Starting Level*: 1
*Race:* Dwarf
*Region:* Thunderpeaks
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Deity:* n/a
*Alignment:* Unaligned
*Action Points:* 1
*XP:* 0

*Str:* 10 +0     
*Dex:* 11 +0               
*Con:* 14 +2                
*Int:* 15 +2 
*Wis:* 14 +2    
*Cha:* 10 +0  


*Hit Points:* 24/24 *Bloodied:* 12
*Healing Surge:* 6  *Surges per day:* 9
*Initiative:* +0
*Senses:* Low-Light
*Speed:* 5
*Perception:* 17 *Insight:* 12 
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 14 
*Fortitude* 13 
*Reflex* 13 
*Will* 13

Athletics +0_u_, Arcana +7, Dungeoneering     +7, Endurance+4_u_, History           +7, Insight +2_u_, Perception +7, Swim +0_u_, Thievery         +5
_u_=untrained
*
Basic Melee Attack:* +2 vs. AC *Damage:* 1d10 
*Basic Ranged Attack:* +2 vs. Reflex *Damage:* 1d8

*Feats:* Ritual Caster (bonus), Quick Draw artificer needs ideas badly....

*Languages:* Chondothan, Dwarven

*Class and Racial abilities:* 

 Cast-Iron Stomach - +5 saves vs. poison
 Dwarven Resilience - Use second wind as a minor action
 Dwarven Weapon Prof. - Throwing Hammer and Warhammer
 Encumbered Speed 
 Stand Your Ground - When an effect forces you to move, you move -1 squares, also, can make a save vs. falling prone immediately.


 *Warhammer ✦ Weapon*
     +0 vs AC; 1d10 damage 
 *Thundering Armor (standard; at-will) ✦ Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
     Range 10 | Ally +1  to AC --> attack 2ndary target adj. to ally +2 vs Fort; 1d6+2 damage and push 2ndary target 1 square away from primary.
 *Aggravating Force (standard; at-will) ✦ Arcane, Force, Weapon*
     Range 15/30 | 1d8+2 force damage and next attack on target by ally gets +2 to attack roll (until end of Thromb's next turn)
*Shielding Cube (standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Artifice, Force, Implement*
Range 10 | Artifice appears adjacent to target and +2 vs Ref;  *Hit: * 1d8+2 damage  *
Artifice:*  Thomb and allies within 1 square get +1 to AC -- Artifice has Defenses of 5 | hit points 6
*Minor:* Move artifice 2 squares or shift 1 square
*Caustic Rampart (standard; daily) ✦ Acid, Arcane, Conjuration, Implement*
      Wall 5 (w/in 10 squares) | *Effect:*  Walls squares are filled with caustic acid until end of next turn (see also *minor *action). Squares count as Difficult terrain, lightly obscured. 
Creature that starts its turn inside or adjacent to wall takes 1d6+2 acid damage vs Ref;  *Hit:*  1d8+4 damage and knocked _prone_.   *Miss:* Half Damage.  
*Minor:* Sustain

*Healing Infusion: Restorative Formula  (minor; twice per encounter) ✦ Arcane, Healing*
 Burst 5 | | *Effect:*  Target (Thromb or ally) w/in burst can spend healing surge + gain 1d6 hit points.
*Special: *Healing Infusion Powers can be used twice per encounter but once per round.
*Healing Infusion: Curative Admixture  (minor; twice per encounter) ✦ Arcane, Healing*
 Burst 5 | *Effect:* All allies w/in burst can spend healing surge to 3 temp hit points
*Special: *Healing Infusion Powers can be used twice per encounter but once per round.

*Total Weight:*XXXlb    *Money:* 45gp 


*Appearance:* 
*Age:* 89
*Height:* 5'4"

*Personality:* 

*Background:* 
 [/sblock]



 [sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*


*Achievements Log:*
 Positive: xx received from (link) | Effect
 Negative: xx received from (link) | Effect

*Wealth log*:
 100 gp from starting wealth
(see below)
 Sold XXX for

 Other log:
 XXXX from 
 [/sblock]

*Notes:*
 XXXX


 [sblock=Creation and Advancement]
*Starting Attributes *
*     Cost  Initial Racial Level Final*
Str: 0      10             0    10
Dex: 1      11             0    11
Con: 2      12      +2     0    14  
Int: 7      15             0    15
 Wis: 2      12      +2     0    14
Cha: 0      10             0    10    

*Number of Trained Skills:* Arcana + 4    
*Skills           Trained  Attrib  Racial  Feat ** Total*
Athletics -- +0    --      --    *+0*
Arcana            +5        +2    --      --    *+7*
Dungeoneering     +5        +2    +2      --    *+7* 
  Endurance         --        +2    +2      --    *+4*
History           +5        +2    --      --    *+7*
Insight           --        +2    --      --    *+2*
Perception        +5        +2    --      --    *+7*
Swim              --        +0    --      --    *+0*
Thievery          +5        +0    --      --    *+5*
*Trained Skills:         5*

*Armor Proficiencies: Cloth, Leather
Weapon Proficiencies: Simple Melee, Simple Ranged*

*Saves            Attrib Racial Class Feat ** Equip Total*
Armor Class        +2     --    --    --    +2    *14*
Fortitude          +2     --    +1    --    *--    13* 
 Reflex             +2     --    --    --    *--    12*
Will               +2     --    +1    --    *--    13*

*Powers:*

*Number of Powers Known *2/1/1/0
 At will, Encounter, Daily, utility powers known

 Powers
*
POWERS             **Attrib  Weapon/Impl  Feat ** Total**-to-hit* | Damage
At Will
Aggravating Force    +2           --     --        +2         1W + 2 (int)
Thundering Armor     +2           --     --        +2         1d+6 + 2(int)
Subtotal                        2

Encounter
Shielding Cube      +2           --     --        +21d8 + 2 (int)
 Subtotal                        1

Daily
Caustic Rampart      +2           --    --        +2         1d+6 + 2(int)
 Subtotal                        1

*                      Base Effect**  Attribute  Feat ** Total*

Class
Restorative Formula Cure:HS +1d6     N/A    --      HS+1d6 
Curative Admixture  Cure: 2 (con) + 1 thp      N/A    --      2 (con) + 1 thp


*Equipment:                   Cost    Weight*
 Leather Armour               25gp    15lb
 Warhammer 15gp    05lb
 Standard Adventurer's Kit    15gp    33lb
Hand Crossbow  25gp    05lb
 Total                                           95gp

*L1 -> CLASS Artificer *HP: 12 (class) + 14 (con)  
 Feat: ??, Bonus: Ritual Caster
 Powers Known:

 Other: OTHER NOTE
 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

The Digger said:


> 1)  Hey Leif, I don't wanna be a party pooper but I just read on one of the forums (fora??) that clerics don't get shield proficiency unless they buy the feat.



No poop in my party, dude!  That's just the sort of help that I need with 4e.  Thanks, I'll make the change!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

*Vondal Darrakson*

Work in progress

[sblock=Stats]
* Vondal Darrakson* *Player:* WD
Dwarf Wizard    *XP* 0   *Level* 1
* Initiative* +0    *Senses* Low-light Vision
* Passive Insight* 13;  *Passive Perception* 13
* HP* 29; *Bloodied* 14; *Surge Value* 7; *Surges Per-Day* 10
* AC* 13; *Fortitude* 14; *Reflex* 10; *Will* 15
* Speed* 5
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Dwarf, Illuskan

* Str* 13  *Con* 19  *Dex* 11
* Int* 17  *Wis* 16  *Cha* 7

* Racial Abilities*
Cast-Iron Stomach; Dwarven Resilience; Dwarven Weapon Proficiency; Encumbered Speed; Stand Your Ground

* Class Features*
Arcane Implement Mastery, cantrips, Ritual Casting, spellbook

* At-Will Powers*
Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
Magic Missile, Cloud of Daggers/ Hungry Maws

* Encounter Powers*
Force Orb

* Daily Powers*
Flaming Sphere, Sleep

* Utility Powers*
-

* Feats*
Ritualist, Armor Proficiency (Leather)

* Skills*
Arcane* +8
Diplomacy* +3
Dungeoneering* +10
History* +8
Nature* +8

Endurance +6
Insight +3
Perception +3

* Rituals*
Animal Messenger, Make Whole, Tenser’s Floating Disk

* Equipment*
None 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Name: Vondal Darrakson
Class: Wizard

[sblock=Appearance]





[/sblock]

Background:
Vondal was always interested in the past. From the past glorys of forgotten dwarf strongholds, to the fossils of unknown creatures found only in the deepest dwarven mines. His bright intellect and natural curiosity drew the interest of a local dwarven wizard, who recognized the potential of this curious dwarf.
Under Vestus tutelage, Vondal learned not only forgotten secrets of the past, but also the arcane powers, that will help him to further explore the world.
(One first success in merging his intersts with the arcane arts was the development of his signature spell 'Hungry Maws' [optical varaint of cloud of daggers].)
After finishing his apprenticeship, he was hired by a mining company to idnetify the different kind of stones and minerals they found in their endavours.
Hearing of the oppotunity to explore Stonefast, volunteered instantly for this mission.

Personality:
A curious brave adventurer, with few things in common with the typical bookish wizard. More the Indiana Jones type of a scientist and an explorer he also values the abilities of the men around him.
He shuns the typical wizard garb and favors sturdy leather clothes above robes (level one feat: Armor Proficiency: Leather).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> No poop in my party, dude!  That's just the sort of help that I need with 4e.  Thanks, I'll make the change!





> Equipment: Your characters have been captured, so assume you have no equipment as of now.




We don't start with equipment. Nice to see you joining the datk side, Leif


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, no equipment.  The equipment listed is what he had on him when he was captured, ok?

Dark side?  I'm sure I have no idea what you mean, Sir! 


Will your Dwarf wizard be shaving his beard off anytime soon? hehehe


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2008)

Only if I hold him down  & he has a lot to drink


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> Ok, no equipment.  The equipment listed is what he had on him when he was captured, ok?
> 
> Dark side?  I'm sure I have no idea what you mean, Sir!
> 
> ...




No, he isn't one of this crazy desert wizards  But he has read about some 'Bevin'...

BTW: Bevin is the last to act in the 'Master of the Desert Nomads' game.

Edit: Damn, these Dread Necromancers are everywhere...


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> No, he isn't one of this crazy desert wizards  But he has read about some 'Bevin'...
> 
> BTW: Bevin is the last to act in the 'Master of the Desert Nomads' game.
> 
> Edit: Damn, these Dread Necromancers are everywhere...




Unlike Bevin, Farim shaves the REST of his head!! hehehe


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=Graf] I think you're obsessing about the 15 a bit much.  
The difference between a +2 bonus and a +3 will only impact 1 in every d20 rolls you make.  So for every 20 attacks you make, you'll hit on one less.  I understand the frustration with having lower scores than others, but it shouldn't make a huge difference to Thromb's effectiveness.

Now, as to the suggestions you requested:
You're right about feats.  You could help that a bit by switching Dex and Wis in your build, then adding to your Dex at level 4.  That would give you a 12 Wis, but you'd be able to take a bunch of new feats once you got your Dex to 13 (including *Raging Storm* and *Astral Fire*).  If you find some good alchemy items for cold or acid, and Chauzu considers them powers, *Burning Blizzard* could make sense with the current build.

For first level, I would probably take *Jack of All Trades*.  We'll likely be making a lot of skill checks to try to escape prison.  

Also, since all of your powers are ranged, *Defensive Mobility* might save you.  I've found that it's much harder for casters to stay out of melee combat in 4E.  The bad guys just move around too much.

Alternately, since Aggravating Force and Spike Wire are both weapon powers, *Dwarven Weapon Training* might be nice.  I love the thought of a dwarven artificer infusing throwing hammers.  

Those are just a few thoughts.  I think the artificer will be really interesting to play, and seems to be a blend of Leader and Controller.  With a cleric and a wizard in the party already, he'll be a great boost to both roles. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2008)

*Questions for DM Chauzu*

Are we Gold Dwarves or Shield Dwarves?  I am taking the liberty of presuming that we are not Gray Dwarves...

What is our home region in The Realms?  Never mind, you already told us:  Cormyr, right?  I selected Chondathan as Farim's "Human" language.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> What is our home region in The Realms?  Never mind, you already told us:  Cormyr, right?  I selected Chondathan as Farim's "Human" language.




While we're on that topic, do we get the bonus to insight and saves against fear that the FRCS book says?  It's in the same LFR preview as the Swordmage.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 16, 2008)

The Digger said:
			
		

> 2) Chauzu; as to dice rolls I'll go with whatever you want. I am quite used to using Invisible Castle so I don't mind. In one of the other games I am playing the GM rolls for Initiative which does help to speed things up.




Ok then, I guess I'll stick to the dice rolls then to keep things quick and simple.



Leif said:


> Are we Gold Dwarves or Shield Dwarves?  I am taking the liberty of presuming that we are not Gray Dwarves...




That it up to you. I am assuming that you are shield dwarves unless noted otherwise in your background. You're obviously not gray dwarves though. 



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> While we're on that topic, do we get the bonus to insight and saves against fear that the FRCS book says? It's in the same LFR preview as the Swordmage.




The region rules are allowed, so those of you from the Cormyr/Thunderpeaks area may add Insight to you class skill list, you gain a +2 bonus to Insight checks, and you gain +2 bonus to saving throws vs fear effects. Sorry, I meant to mention this to you guys but I guess I got distracted. *shrugs* Thanks for bringing that up! Walking Dad: since it appears your character is from the Silver Marches/Sword Coast area, do you want to wait on your regional bonus until the information on that area is available? I'll be checking the game store this weekend to see if the FRCS is in stores yet, but if any of you have information on this area that would be cool too.

I've been copying your characters' stats on paper and noticed a few minor things:

The Digger - second language?
Redclaw - looks like your passive skill numbers should switch with each other.
Walking Dad - the sword coast language is Illuskan.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 16, 2008)

Passive skills adjusted.  Thank you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

Added language. No problem with waiting for my regional bonus


----------



## The Digger (Aug 16, 2008)

Second language for the Digger would be Chondathan - local ;anguage, correct?


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 17, 2008)

Dang... I guess there isn't a rogue's gallery section anymore.  Well anyways, I'll get the game started sometime this coming week - it shouldn't take too much longer for you guys to finish up your characters.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2008)

The former "Plots, Places and Rogues" is now just called the "Plots and Places" forum, but all the characters are still posted there.


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 17, 2008)

Leif said:


> The former "Plots, Places and Rogues" is now just called the "Plots and Places" forum, but all the characters are still posted there.




Ah, I see.  In that case...

Rogue Gallery thread is up! Once you feel you have your characters complete, post them in there! When I see all six players' characters in there I'll begin the game. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4429860#post4429860


----------



## Graf (Aug 18, 2008)

irrelevant now...


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2008)

IC thread is not up yet, is it?  Can you post a link to it here when it is started?


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 18, 2008)

Graf: 15, 15, 12, 11, 10, 10.


----------



## Graf (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you sir.
m(__)m


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 18, 2008)

Graf said:


> [sblock=redclaw]I confess to hoping from a response to you just so I could thank you for "preparing me" for low attribute powers.
> 
> [sblock=Math blather you've heard before]As I've mentioned before (maybe using different language) 4e is built assuming at least +4 to hit at first level, usually a +5 (or +6~8/+7~9 with weapons). It's default. That's why all the alchemy stuff starts out at +4 vs ref/most 1st level minions have +4 to hit, etc. The game starts at +4
> 
> ...




[sblock=Graf] I'm glad you were expecting my response.  I was worried that you'd take it the wrong way.  

[sblock=my math]You completely confused me by jumping from my +2 vs. +3 attribute bonus argument to comparing a +2 to a +5, well beyond the issue at hand.  Thromb has a 15 Int, giving you a +2 attribute bonus.  When you use an intelligence based attack power with the weapon key word, you have a +4 or +5 to hit AC.  My paladin Rangok has a 17 cha, giving him a +3 attribute bonus.  When he uses a cha based attack power, he attacks with a +5 to hit.  If we're attacking an AC 18 creature, Thromb hits on a 14-20, 35% of the time.  Rangok hits on an 13-20, 40% of the time.  The only time Rangok hits and Thromb misses is on a natural 13.  I don't see that at as a major disadvantage.

If you're looking at non-weapon attacks, you're talking about other defenses, and from what I've seen so far most first level creatures have defenses down around 11-14 (look at the low-level kobolds for an example).  In that case, your +2 bonus is hitting 35-60% of the time.  That looks like the sweet spot you described.[/sblock]

To escape the math, I would say that there's a good chance Chauzu is going to be aware of this difference and act accordingly.  If it were my game, I'd likely make sure that the first magic item was clearly ear-marked for the artificer, for example.  

Most importantly, as I said, I understand your frustration.  I just worry that you're so focused on it that you'll only get more frustrated and fatalistic about your character.  My point is that he's far from useless.  He probably shouldn't be using AC attacks against heavily armored foes, but there should be other targets.  

Are you still up for playing Mirna, by the way?  Your action is the last one I'm waiting on.  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2008)

I've posted in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 19, 2008)

Finished copying your character sheets. Here are a few more minor things I've noticed:

Walking Dad: It looks like you have 5 trained skills. Shouldn't it be 4 for wizard?
Redclaw: Don't forget your -2 dex to AC.
The Digger, Graf & renau1g: Don't forget your +2 bonus to Insight & +2 to saving throws vs fear.
Leif: Looks like you're just missing your +2 to saving throws vs fear.

Other than that looks like we're good to go. Game will start tomorrow night.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> Finished copying your character sheets. Here are a few more minor things I've noticed:
> 
> 
> Redclaw: Don't forget your -2 dex to AC.



I don't think this applies in 4E.  First of all, you only add your dex or int modifier to AC if you are using light armor, which he won't be in the long run, although I guess he is now.  More importantly, you can add either your dex or your int, whichever is higher.  So his +0 int bonus, which is higher, applies, and thus no penalty.


----------



## Graf (Aug 19, 2008)

Cha,

thanks for the fix. Should be good now. Looking forward to playing!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> ...
> 
> Walking Dad: It looks like you have 5 trained skills. Shouldn't it be 4 for wizard?
> ...




Oops, you are right. I will reduce knowledge history to +3.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2008)

I've updated my sheet as well... and am anxiously awaiting the game


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 20, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> I don't think this applies in 4E.  First of all, you only add your dex or int modifier to AC if you are using light armor, which he won't be in the long run, although I guess he is now.  More importantly, you can add either your dex or your int, whichever is higher.  So his +0 int bonus, which is higher, applies, and thus no penalty.




That's right! I forgot Int can be attributed to AC now in 4e! Thanks!


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4433073#post4433073

IC thread is up! Sorry if you guys have been waiting - busy day. 

As is probably the norm, let's try to keep as much OOC talk in here as possible. If you need to post OOC stuff in there, then just sblock it - but I'm sure you know that already. 

As far as map references go:
TH - Thorfin
MI - Morrim
VD - Vondal
FR - Farim
TL - Thromb
RA - Rangok

Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Graf (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay for starting!
Yay for EnWorld finally letting me post.!
Will finalize character attributes soon.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> Hope you guys have fun!




I'm sure we will... dwarves, Forgotten Realms... I mean what's not to like


----------



## Dunamin (Aug 20, 2008)

This might be a silly request, considering how the campaign have started and you’re already up to 6 players, but I noticed that a previous poster had been planned as a 7th player and didn’t seem to follow up on it… 
So, is it possibly there’s room for one more?  



Chauzu said:


> You're welcome to join us Pyrex, I can push the group to seven. Let's see what you have in mind.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

Chauzu,

I just got the Forgotten Realms 4e Campaign setting, have you had a chance to take a look at it yet?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Chauzu,
> 
> I just got the Forgotten Realms 4e Campaign setting, have you had a chance to take a look at it yet?




Are the regional powers in there? Or in the player's guide?

If you got them, what is the Swordcoast/ Citadel Adbar bonus?
--------

Unrelated:
I just read the PH again and on nearly all at-will  'Target' lines it reads 'one creature'. Can An Eldritch Blast or Magic Missle hit an object?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

THe regional feats, etc. are in the Player's Guide, unfortunately...

The FRCS is really a DM-only book as there's not too much there for PC's, except the fluff of course, but the only crunch-y stuff is a few new magic items (Epic level mostly) and some new monsters.

_________________________________________________________________________

Uh-oh... that could be an issue, the only other way I know of is thievery or break... and nobody's a giant that can break the steel bars...


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 21, 2008)

Dunamin said:


> This might be a silly request, considering how the campaign have started and you’re already up to 6 players, but I noticed that a previous poster had been planned as a 7th player and didn’t seem to follow up on it…
> So, is it possibly there’s room for one more?




Well, the game has already started but... I'll think about it. As it stands right now though, probably not - unless one of these guys decide to die. 



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> I just got the Forgotten Realms 4e Campaign setting, have you had a chance to take a look at it yet?




O RLY?? I'm going to have to stop by the store again this evening...



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I just read the PH again and on nearly all at-will 'Target' lines it reads 'one creature'. Can An Eldritch Blast or Magic Missle hit an object?




If not... I'm going to house rule it that they can then, cause it would seem stupid if they couldn't harm an object. I'll double check the PHB this evening.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> THe regional feats, etc. are in the Player's Guide, unfortunately...




Hmmm... the Player's Guide comes out next month right?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> Hmmm... the Player's Guide comes out next month right?




Yes, around mid-month I believe.


----------



## Graf (Aug 22, 2008)

Been meaning to ask...
Are we going to be doing 4th FR? (post spell plague all that?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

Graf said:


> Been meaning to ask...
> Are we going to be doing 4th FR? (post spell plague all that?)




Sounds like. From the first post in this thread:


> This is a Forgotten Realms campaign which will be using 4e rules with *4e Realms*. This is a long and adventurous campaign that I have paced over for a very long time. It was originally set in 3e Faerun, but the new *Spellplague incident of 4e* actually ties in very well with the storyline.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

Chauzu, you must have a different version of the 4e MM than I do!  Hobgoblin is not in mine. :-(

Erm, ok, nevermind, I found 'em.  They were hiding from me!


----------



## Dunamin (Aug 23, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> Well, the game has already started but... I'll think about it. As it stands right now though, probably not - unless one of these guys decide to die.



Allright, thanks anyway.


----------



## Graf (Aug 25, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds like. From the first post in this thread:



Right. Dur...


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

WD, thanks for sticking up for Farim!!
I owe you one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> WD, thanks for sticking up for Farim!!
> I owe you one.



No problem, pal.
Vondal dislikes 'Axel's' attitude. And why the h... does he know thar Farim is a priest. Vondal should have learned the insight skill...


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

I had just thought that Axel must have been listening to us for awhile.  I think Farim did mention something about being a priest at some point.  (I could be mistaken, though.)  Farim is in total agreement with Vondal about Axel.  If he wasn't a peaceful Dwarf, he's be ready to do violence to Axel!


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

Question for Chauzu:  Hey, I just thought of something!  Most of Farim's spells are AT WILL or  PER ENCOUNTER, so he can still cast those now, can't he?  What about Daily spells?  Does Farim have one of those left?


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> No problem, pal.
> Vondal dislikes 'Axel's' attitude. And why the h... does he know thar Farim is a priest. Vondal should have learned the insight skill...




Farim stated he was a priest when he introduced himself to Axel.



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Question for Chauzu: Hey, I just thought of something! Most of Farim's spells are AT WILL or PER ENCOUNTER, so he can still cast those now, can't he? What about Daily spells? Does Farim have one of those left?




You have all of your spells currently.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

Chauzu said:


> You have all of your spells currently.



Rock and/or Roll!!!

fyi:  I expect to only be able to do extensive posting in the eveinings and nights of the rest of this week.  Work's gonna be a BEAR!


----------



## Chauzu (Aug 27, 2008)

Leif said:


> Rock and/or Roll!!!
> 
> fyi:  I expect to only be able to do extensive posting in the eveinings and nights of the rest of this week.  Work's gonna be a BEAR!




Roger dodger!


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

I know Farim doesn't have his holy symbol at the moment, but nevertheless, where can I find (what page?) the bonus that it grants to his spells IF he is able to use it?


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 27, 2008)

Only magical holy symbols grant any bonus.  So when he gets a +1 holy symbol he'll get +1 to attack rolls and +1 to damage rolls with implement powers.


----------



## Graf (Aug 27, 2008)

Thromb doesn't have any chemicals, reagents, etc... so I assume he can't use any of his at-wills, etc.

edit: Actually could probably use thundering armor and shielding cube, since they're basically spells. The rest of his powers seem to require either a weapon or "vaguely defined" chemicals.


----------



## Graf (Sep 9, 2008)

So I'm curious if there is anything we can do as players to help/get this game going...?


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

What happened?  Are we still playing?


----------



## Graf (Sep 15, 2008)

I likewise wonder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Graf (Sep 16, 2008)

Chauzu did kinda appear, open an FR game that got lots and lots of responses, disappear for a while, come back say "Nobody was interested in the old game" and then launch this one....

Hopefully its just a coincidence...


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chauzu*

I just sent him an email through enworld, letting him know that we're waiting for him.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

Graf said:


> Chauzu did kinda appear, open an FR game that got lots and lots of responses, disappear for a while, come back say "Nobody was interested in the old game" and then launch this one....
> 
> Hopefully its just a coincidence...




Yeah, I was kind of worried about that myself...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

If this is dead, I will not post in Chauzu's games again


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2008)

I fear that you're going to have to follow through on that WD. 

I am assuming that the games dead and removing my subscription to it. If it kicks back up I'm sure I'll see it. (if not send me a message)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

renau1g said:


> I fear that you're going to have to follow through on that WD.
> 
> I am assuming that the games dead and removing my subscription to it. If it kicks back up I'm sure I'll see it. (if not send me a message)



same as renau1g


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*One Last Try...*

COME ON, CHAUZU!!  GET YOUR BUTT IN HERE AND POST FOR US!  WE'RE WAITING FOR YOUR ORIGINAL GOODNESS!

Seriously, man, they're about to desert this thread like rats from a sinking ship.  Not only can I not stop them, I'm going to join them.  So, please, please, please, throw us a bone and move this thread forward?  I'm still with you for now, man, and all the rest will be here if you give us a reason to be here.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=Graf]I thought he at least deserved the benefit of the doubt for right now.  But, you're right, he'll probably never even see it, anyway.  Still, it costs me nothing to be optimistic!  And thanks for the xp! [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Graf]I thought he at least deserved the benefit of the doubt for right now.  But, you're right, he'll probably never even see it, anyway.  Still, it costs me nothing to be optimistic!  And thanks for the xp! [/sblock]



[sblock=Leif]You are right. But I also tried to be play in his first game.

BTW: What's up with these XP record?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=Walking Dad, xp]I'm not sure.  I don't think it's been decided yet, in fact.  The Powers that Be said that the xp thing might vanish as suddenly as it appeared, too.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 23, 2008)

Snap!  And it's a pity'  seemed like a good start.

Anything else going on?

Although I'm probably in enough as it is!


----------



## Graf (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the xp function. It's an easy way for people to communicate without it being a huge deal. I can say "good job" without necessarily derailing a thread.

And it helps create positive energy. The boards sometimes get really negative, which can be frustrating.

I'm bullish on the whole thing.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2008)

Me, too, Graf.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2008)

And how do you give it? Or do you need a supporter account?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2008)

Just click on the scales icon (bottom left, between the online and report icons) on a post you like and type in a comment, very simple.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Just click on the scales icon (bottom left, between the online and report icons) on a post you like and type in a comment, very simple.



Understood. Thanks


----------

